# EBAY pullled a fast one.



## woodchucker (Dec 9, 2017)

This morning, I saw that they had sent me an email yesterday, that my 20% off coupon was slipping away. 12/9 was the last day I marked it important. After doing some stuff in the shop this morning, I started putting an order together for some raw material.  I went to get the coupon, and it was no longer a coupon. I went to the earlier email which was a coupon too, and it was now the same as the other email. REALLY.  I'm angry.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Would you care to elaborate as to what the "coupon" changed to?   I'm thinking that maybe it wasn't a coupon at all but some type of virus and sharing any info you have about it might both help solve the mystery and prevent others from falling into the same trap.   Not saying that's what it was but without further info Its something we will never be able to ferret out!


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 9, 2017)

no it was a coupon. They use an email that links back to their servers to display the content.  The content was changed, the email never contains much in text only text for code, it's always displayed from their servers. That way they know you looked at the email, and they display items that interest you. it makes for a smaller payload, and the heavier payload is delivered if you open it.


----------



## Dave Paine (Dec 9, 2017)

I had the same email from EBay about a coupon slipping away.    I did not look at it at the time.   I just did and it must have contained a script since as Woodchucker mentions, it no longer shows 20 % off.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 9, 2017)

So essentially they changed the expiration date behind your back? That sounds kinda uncool. Of course I've seen 
prices on Amazon change from viewing to viewing also
Mark


----------



## richl (Dec 9, 2017)

Mine went from 20% in the email to 15% when I put it in... or I used a different coupon... I did not quibble about it, I needed the item ordered...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 9, 2017)

Dang @woodchucker , i'm sorry you had trouble- 
i didn't have any trouble, i got the same email last night, but i acted on it and purchased a new 13.2 mp camera.
i received the 20%off on my order- the discount code took the 150 camera and turned into a $130 camera and free shipping too!


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 9, 2017)

How do you get these emails?  I have never seen an eBay coupon like that.  Must be for select merchants only?


----------



## richl (Dec 9, 2017)

I have the app, sometimes as a user of the app I get something like this and only a few hours to use it. I think it's site wide, only has happened a couple times for me though.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 9, 2017)

7milesup said:


> How do you get these emails?  I have never seen an eBay coupon like that.  Must be for select merchants only?


I don't know. I get a bunch of emails from them , and during the season it's ramped up even more. This is not the first coupon I have seen, but it is the first of the season.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 9, 2017)

How can this work? eBay doesn't sell anything it is only a medium for independent sellers. So, If I had something listed on eBay for a $1000 and someone used a 20% off coupon do I only get $800 or does eBay kick in the $200... uh, either way, I don't think so. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 9, 2017)

I've been getting these coupons too but I was under the impression they were only valid on certain item categories. None that I'm interested in.


----------



## richl (Dec 10, 2017)

It's kinda black magic, I purchased some igaging dro,  6", 12" and 24" price 129.00 with 15% off 109.65. I'm not sure how that works though. It maybe with specific sellers and I just picked the right one... I've seen the ones that are only specific categories, this email mentioned site wide sale... I think it's the first time I got to use one, I usually miss the time window.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 10, 2017)

Eddyde said:


> How can this work? eBay doesn't sell anything it is only a medium for independent sellers. So, If I had something listed on eBay for a $1000 and someone used a 20% off coupon do I only get $800 or does eBay kick in the $200... uh, either way, I don't think so. Sounds fishy to me.


Hi Eddyde,
i thought it may be some kinda trick too, but let me tell you, the coupon was legitimate.
here is the order details from my transaction last night, (edited for content)

*Shipping address*

*m. walton*

Tracy CA 95377
United States
*Order total*
Subtotal$185.94
ShippingFree
Total coupon amount-$31.39
*Total*
$154.55

i purchased a Nikon 13.2mp camera with wifi.

the best thing i can imagine is that the seller gets some fees waived from ebay or paypal, to offset the discount.


the coupon did state...
20% off your purchase of $25.00 or more, up to $50.00 off.


----------



## rgray (Dec 10, 2017)

richl said:


> I have the app, sometimes as a user of the app I get something like this and only a few hours to use it



I got that email and mine specifically stated that it was a 2o% off coupon IF THE APP WAS USED FOR THE PURCHASE.
So they are trying to get app use going.
I didn't get a chance to use my coupon.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 10, 2017)

It is strange, I've been active on eBay almost since its beginning, PayPal when it started, I have the app, and have hundreds of transactions as a buyer and seller. I have never gotten any coupons? If the coupons are for specific groups of participating sellers it makes sense but Site wide? I have never been asked by eBay to discount anything I've sold.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Eddyde said:


> It is strange, I've been active on eBay almost since its beginning, PayPal when it started, I have the app, and have hundreds of transactions as a buyer and seller. I have never gotten any coupons? If the coupons are for specific groups of participating sellers it makes sense but Site wide? I have never been asked by eBay to discount anything I've sold.



I think you have the answer for why you don't receive those coupons In your reply!
It seems as most if not all company's are more willing to lower their profit margins to attract New or previous customers who have the potential to spend more cash with them then they are in order to show Old Dedicated customer's how much they appreciate them!  I guess it could also been put this way,  " They Are IN FACT showing older dedicated customers just how much they actually appreciate their business in How they tend to take advantage of their loyalty!"   Just look how all the "Discounted products" are advertised.  Pay attention to the ad and you will most likely read, "Offer applies to New Customers Only" somewhere buried in the Fine Print!  Anyway since you asked, that's my $0.02 contribution.

As to why you have never been asked to discount anything you sold statement;  I Think the sellers themselves are not picking up the tab on the discounts.  I think Ebay pays the discounted from their advertising funds or something of that nature but I could be wrong,  have before,  Will be again but those are my thoughts!


----------



## jrkorman (Dec 26, 2017)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> I think you have the answer for why you don't receive those coupons In your reply!



I have to agree there - I've been an ebay customer for just about 21 years - Certainly do not! see any coupons, etc on my phone app.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 28, 2017)

OK, anyone in the mood for P.P.P.?
A lot of the promotions that have been coming through for the holidays have been directed at using the APP for redemption.
I can only speak for Android devices here.
I have my main phone and several tablets running said OS. All have the eBay app running.
Most of the promos I've seen this season have been directed at the 'mobile' app.
The promo shows up, I look at it on my phone, and then later while relaxed I used my tablet to try to use it. - nogo.
Showed nothing, just a generic page. At this point the '_programmers_' @eBay should be smart enough to pop up a notification
that states what the problem is. Nope, nada.
You (the user) already opened up the offer on another device - you (the user) figure it out. . .
Went back to the phone and there it is. At this point I get irritated at P.P.P. syndrome than in placing my order.
Fact is I can't see much on the phone without my _really_ good glasses. (did I mention that the tablets are 10"?)

So the 'cookie' is placed on the device on which you open the offer and there it stays.
More and more I'm seeing 'programming' aimed at one device. Like ya know users might have more than just a smart phone at their disposal for use.

Sorry, but overseas, it is more common to think in the 'one' device mode than to realize that state-side the user might have several devices at their disposal. </end rant>

EDIT: BTW, I have been on since the beginning, and I'm always getting promos.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 29, 2017)

and then after I had posted last night - this was on one of my tablets.
By the time I saw it, it was already midnight EST. I've seen these this season at least a half-a-dozen times. Haven't timed it right yet.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 29, 2017)

I received one for the app too the other day.. The original that I had on the 9th was not requiring the app.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 29, 2017)

PPP is that Point of Purchase Programming? PPPhooey


----------



## middle.road (Dec 29, 2017)

Actually it's : P*ss Poor Programming


----------



## D1005 (Feb 15, 2018)

Similar, but different experience here.   I have only gotten 1 coupon via email from Ebay, it worked fine, however, I used to get coupons from Harbor Freight via email all the time, as in several times a week.   In the original email, the expiration date was the 16th, when I printed it a couple days later and went to the store on the 14th, the expiration date had changed to the 13th.    When I complained to them, they said, "Nooooo" but they quit sending me coupons.   Why?   What are they trying to hide all of a sudden?

I've since seen them being taken to court on other fraud charges, which they claim to be innocent of as well.   Maybe, but I know for sure they defrauded me.   Once burned, I'm done doing business with someone.   Unfortunate for them, as I've bought a lot of stuff from them over the years, all before they built a store a close by, which won't see any more of my money.   It will cost them far more in lost business than what they saved by altering their coupons.


----------

